# Fallopian Tubes Removed



## KirstyClaridge (Nov 27, 2013)

Hello my name is Kirsty I'm 22 and have recently found out I am infertile, I went back to the clinic today to have a scan on my fallopian tubes, my tubes are full with to much fluid that tubal surgery would be pointless. The fluid is leaking into my uterus so they have put me on a waiting list for me to have both my tubes out within 12 weeks.
      
If I have my tubes out I have so much scar tissue attaching my ovary to my tube which could damage my ovary anyway.  I am feeling so scared.  

After this has been done I will be egg sharing and starting IVF (hopefully)

If anyone has any advice or information that may help please feel free to chat to me as it would b great talking to people in similar situations. xx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

don't be scared, tubes aren't always helpful. lots of people with tubes can't get pregnant but i know of at least one person in here without tubes who is expecting their new arrival very soon. much better to lose the tubes and do ivf than live with bad tubes.   one good ovary is plenty to work with from an ivf standpoint especially given that you are young. they may be able to save the damaged ovary too or save tissue from it (i have heard of people having ovarian tissue transplanted back in but i don't know the details).

as far as ivf goes tubes are really just a handicap, since they serve no function but exist as somewhere implantation could wrongly occur, or as in your case, could leak fluid causing problems... so it's goodbye tubes, hello looking forward to ivf....i think around 48,000 people have ivf in the uk in a year...so you are in good company..good luck x


----------



## tinkerbell24 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi I've just messaged you but wanted to reply here to but feel free to message me. Your situations much like mine. I had my tube removed due to hydro and I had so much scar tissue my gyno told me he removed what he could and it could grow back but shouldn't cause problems. Your tubes are proberbly doin more damage in than out. I was really terrified and very upset after surgery but I promise you it's the best thing I've done but I didn't feel that at the time and it's understandable yourscared and upset but it's the best way to give ivf the best chance of working. I echo goldbunny ivf is used to bypass tubes anyway and hydro is toxic to an embryo. It's hard to come to terms with but when you've got your baby it will all be worth it I'm sure, any questions feel free to ask I know how daunting it can be good luck xx


----------



## Lexi2011 (Apr 25, 2011)

Kirsty, 

I had my tubes removed a couple of years ago after finding out I had hydros on both tubes. I mistakenly tried an ivf with my tubes intact and no surprise it didn't work. With hydros they are leaking a pond like fluid into your uterus which either prevents the embryos implanting or if they do implant can flush them away almost (that's how I got my head round it) Like you I was terrified that by removing my tubes would damage my ovary but in the end I wasn't getting pregnant naturally and needed ivf and damaged tubes massively hinder your chances of a successful ivf so for me it became a no brainer. 

Try not to be scared, the op is very straightforward and you will look back on this with no regrets. Remember ivf was first started to bypass the tubes so you don't need them. Get rid! 

2 years on I am now a mummy to beautfiul 5 month old twin boys. Thank goodness I made the right decision. 

Wishing you the very best of luck with it all x


----------



## sarahsuperdork (Mar 12, 2013)

Just wanted to echo the other responses - try not to be afraid of tube removal, it is often the best way forward before IVF. I had hydro on one side so had my left tube removed when I was 26. I'm now 24 weeks pregnant - IVF was successful first time - and wish you the same luck.


----------



## gracie222 (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi, I had both fallopian tubes removed as I had hydro in both with a lot of scar tissue also. I know exactly how you feel its horrible having them removed its a very emotional experience but its the best thing I have done (at the time I really really didn't want to I thought that was my chance of being a mum gone) but im glad I done it as its giving me the best possible chance at ivf.im due to start my medication tomorrow and the journey up until now has gone quite quick hopefully I have good luck and it will work fingers crossed  but if you need anyone to talk to im here. x


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

I was under 25 when I lost both my Fallopian tubes, then had 2 cycles of ivf which resulted in my son.

Remember IVF was invented for people with tubal damage / no tubes. 

Good luck. Xx


----------

